# Heat Press How-To Links...



## SJCPRINT (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone have any good links describing how to do heat transfers in best quality? Videos preferably...

Thanks!

SJCPRINT


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Check out this site, www.proworldinc.com/videos.aspx. They are short and to the point.


----------

